# Zufällige Seite Laden



## BlueLight (8. Jul 2006)

Joa Mahlzeit 

Ich suche ein Script wo bei jedem Seiten aufruf eine andere html Seite geladen wird. 
Das wird doch sicherlich gehen, finde bei google tausende sachen für zitate, bilder etc. aber nicht für ganze seiten. Und auch die Suche hier brachte mich nicht wicklich weiter.

Grüße


----------



## Brainiac (8. Jul 2006)

Java != JavaScript!


----------



## Residuen (8. Jul 2006)

Hi BlueLight,

das hier habe ich schonmal einem Javascripter geschrieben  :wink: Schau mal unter http://forum.jswelt.de/ nach, dort ist ein gutes Forum speziell für Java-Script Probleme.
Ein Blick nach http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/index.htm lohnt auch in jedem Fall.

Darüber hinaus bietet gerade *Java* viele Möglichkeiten, gerade auch was die Entwicklung von Web-Anwendungen angeht :wink:

Gruß
Residuen


----------

